# New home for our new G.Rosea



## Pancakensyrup (Nov 16, 2015)

Plants are going in tomorrow 

Will she need more sub or will that be enough?


----------



## Beary Strange (Nov 16, 2015)

Arboreal enclosures are NOT appropriate for terrestrial tarantulas. They focus on height over floor space, which is the exact opposite of a terrestrial's needs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 17, 2015)

agreed. take it back and get a 5gal or 10g and make, or have a lid made of plexi ^_^ youl be saving lots of money and still have a display vage [otherwise i say go with a 15 qt tote all 3 of my rosea rcf adults are in them]


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 17, 2015)

I use for adult terrestrial T's 30/22/15 (large/widht/height) cm enclosures and 35/22/15 cm ones. They don't need at all height, nor a too "bigger" enclosure (except for genus _Theraphosa_). Not a fan at all of big enclosures, nor "jack in the box" style ones as well, even if for someone some of my Baboons, like OBT, could be viewed as "Jack in the box" housed. 

Height is only important for arboreals (my _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ is housed in a 60 cm height one) since in the wild they enjoy to live in their "tree estate" and for obligate burrowers (here because you can add inches of substrate, not the usual 5/6 inches, but 10/12).


----------



## Chris11 (Nov 17, 2015)

Rubbermaid shoebox eith vent holes drilled on sides.... or kk.... thats my terrestrial and fossorial enclosures


----------



## EulersK (Nov 18, 2015)

Just to make it clear, since no one has brought this up - it's not a matter of not needing the height, it is very dangerous for the tarantula. Almost all tarantulas I've had explore their enclosure after a rehouse, and a good chunk do it after every cleaning. If your rosie climbs up (which it can) and falls (which it will very easily do), it can die from a ruptured abdomen. What you have there is like putting a child in a grain silo full of monkey bars. It might take awhile, but the child will eventually fall.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chris11 (Nov 18, 2015)

Very well written analogy.


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Nov 25, 2015)

It's been said, but to verify, that is just too high. I have a G porteri, very similar, and she is in a 10 gal glass tank. It has a wire mesh lid. When I first got her she would climb and get her hooks caught and I'd have to rescue her. I put a 2" border around 
the inside mesh lid, and no more hook catching, BUT she climbed for a lil but til she was used to her new home. I added 
enuff substrate so there was 5" or so to the lid and not a single problem since. The 10 gal tanks are $1 a gallon, easy to 
maintain and perfect for a dry T that isn't reliant on humidity. I'd get that, or like said above, a plastic tote big enuff. Urs is just too big for that T tho. 
Good luck


----------



## ratluvr76 (Nov 26, 2015)

aside from the height offered in this enclosure, live plantings in a rosea enclosure is not really a good idea. They need their substrate bone dry with a full water bowl as the only humidity they need. Plants need more moisture then is really good for species in the Grammostola genus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pancakensyrup (Dec 5, 2015)

Rosie s new new home 







There are no live plants in any of our vivs they're all plastic easier to maintain

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pyro fiend (Dec 5, 2015)

That a 32 qt? Much better tho


----------



## ratluvr76 (Dec 5, 2015)

Pancakensyrup said:


> Rosie s new new home
> 
> View attachment 140528
> 
> ...


awesome looking, I  really like the layout and the multiple places to hide/build a home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pancakensyrup (Dec 5, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> That a 32 qt? Much better tho


It's a 62 litre under bed storage box


----------



## EulersK (Dec 5, 2015)

Much better! I honestly thought you just disregarded everything we said, you haven't been around this thread. Great to see that you took the advice! The enclosure is massive for that spider, but it's not harmful at all. It's like putting a house cat in a lion's habitat - won't hurt, just a lot of wasted space. You'll find that your rosie will wander relentlessly for days, maybe weeks, before settling down to a single hide and then never leaving that spot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Dec 8, 2015)

That's great!! Nice job. Just remember, bone dry. It I even drop extra water on the substrate when filling the bowl, my girl will cling to the wall until it's dry, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pancakensyrup (Dec 10, 2015)

Nope never disregarded anything I've been told on here...cross refrenced everything with other site when I first started you guys know your stuff....here and Mike's tarantulas are my bibles lol 

Yes her sub is bone dry...was knightmare to do lol ended up having to pour a bit of water on the block of coco fiber and scape it off so it was nearly dry lleft it to dry for a few hrs the stuff I had already done was way to wet


----------



## pyro fiend (Dec 10, 2015)

Pancakensyrup said:


> Nope never disregarded anything I've been told on here...cross refrenced everything with other site when I first started you guys know your stuff....here and Mike's tarantulas are my bibles lol
> 
> Yes her sub is bone dry...was knightmare to do lol ended up having to pour a bit of water on the block of coco fiber and scape it off so it was nearly dry lleft it to dry for a few hrs the stuff I had already done was way to wet


Could have baked it on your lowest setting and stirred it ev few hrs.. Butnot all like it dry 2 of my girls (nvr tried with boy) prefer moistened sup, not as wet as my tropicals, but not bone dry, my AF gbb is pretty somd of soaked spots in the sub too ^.^


----------



## EulersK (Dec 10, 2015)

I personally despise coco fiber. It's not even convenient. I just use plain old topsoil. Holds up burrows, holds moisture far better, much cheaper, and more convenient. Just make sure there are no additives and no cedar in it. It's like $3 for a 40lb bag. In my opinion, it even _looks _better.


----------



## ladydeath (Dec 10, 2015)

i cooked the sub on full power for 10 minutes in the microwave to dry it out a bit doing 2 to 3 hand full's at a time with kitchen roll underneath it to soak most of the water up it was a real pain in my rear. then dried it out further in front of the radiator for 3 days mixing it up every few hours. We have now re-homed all 3 of our adult tarantula's and one of our juviniles in to the large encolsures, Gogoroth our adult male L.P, Syrup our adult female   A. GEN and Rosie our adult female G. Rosae and last but not least Zane / Curly our juvinile B. Albop. we have put plenty of hides, and plastic plants in all the boxes, gogoroth even has a ping pong so if he decides to have a game of footie he can for something to do, i have drilled 2 rows of air holes on each side and covered the lids in them too i will say their is aproximately 40 - 50 on each row on the long sides and about 20 - 25 on the short sides.


----------



## cold blood (Dec 14, 2015)

I do not like the hide, but then this species doesn't really use one any way, but for future reference, it should be a) buried, to make the hide tighter, which ts like, this will also encourage them to move the substrate and create to their desire.  And b) It should not have a bottom, or really a back....what you have is a trap, that allows for no retreat and no security...even if its used, you may see an unusually defensive t when it does, as it removed the flight possibility in the flight or fight response.  

Otherwise, nice improvement, I keep many ts in similar containers, although I keep mine a little more open than I used to do, just to give prey less places to hide...but it does look nice.


----------

